# Strongest opponent that the entire current Straw Hat crew can defeat?



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 15, 2013)

So basically, if current Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, Franky, Brook, Robin, Chopper, Usopp and Nami all fight at once, what's the strongest enemy they can defeat?

I'm thinking maybe a Yonko's right-hand man that's weaker than Marco. Probably an extremely powerful Big Mom pirate.


----------



## NO (Jul 15, 2013)

Everyone? It's simple math.











Giving them 10 seconds, where each Strawhat uses a combination of 3 moves within that time frame and attacks simultaneously, there is no defense any opponent has that will protect them, even with haki.


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah, like all the Straw Hats vs Kuma pre-skip, except now the entire crew could definitely beat Kuma.

So what's their limit?


----------



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2013)

So according to jayjay, there is no one in the entire series the strawhat crew can't defeat if they all attack at once.


----------



## NO (Jul 15, 2013)

Law said:


> So according to jayjay, there is no one in the entire series the strawhat crew can't defeat if they all attack at once.


Yep, that's why there's crewmates; to fight other crewmates.

Kizaru, Aokiji, Sengoku, and Akainu could've killed Whitebeard in seconds if they all just attacked him at once.


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 15, 2013)

Not really. Even if Luffy, Zoro, Sanji, Franky, Brook, Robin, Usopp, Chopper and Nami fight Akainu in a 9 on 1 battle, they will get stomped.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2013)

jayjay32 said:


> Yep, that's why there's crewmates; to fight other crewmates.
> 
> Kizaru, Aokiji, Sengoku, and Akainu could've killed Whitebeard in seconds if they all just attacked him at once.



And Whitebeard could have sunk them all into the Ocean had Ace not been chained to the scaffolding. Nothing is ever that easy.

But claiming all the Admirals, plus Sengoku could have taken down Whitebeard quickly - has absolutely no relevance to the strawhat crew being able to do the same. Seeing as every single name in this paragraph would wtfstomp the strawhat crew one and all.


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2013)

It's quality, not quantity. If the current SHs go up against Kizaru, the only ones that won't get immediately fodderized is the M3 but within the next 30 seconds, 1 minute at the absolute maximum, even they die.

It's quite simple, none of them are at that level yet.


----------



## NO (Jul 15, 2013)

Law said:


> And Whitebeard could have sunk them all into the Ocean had Ace not been chained to the scaffolding. Nothing is ever that easy.
> 
> But claiming all the Admirals, plus Sengoku could have taken down Whitebeard quickly - has absolutely no relevance to the strawhat crew being able to do the same. Seeing as every single name in this paragraph would wtfstomp the strawhat crew one and all.


You're free to believe what you want. There's no way to prove whose haki is stronger or whether a logia power would pierce any of the Monster Trio's haki, vice versa.


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 15, 2013)

Actually, it's pretty clear from the war that someone on the M3's level does not have the firepower to put an admiral down, and that any admiral logia powers could kill even Whitebeard.

The Straw Hats vs almost any top tier results in a stomp. They MAY have a shot against Jozu if they're willing to sacrifice a few nakamas, but even that is a maybe.


----------



## NO (Jul 15, 2013)

MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi said:


> Actually, it's pretty clear from the war that someone on the M3's level does not have the firepower to put an admiral down, and that any admiral logia powers could kill even Whitebeard.



We're not talking about pre-skip. And even if we were, Luffy was exhausted from running an Impel Down gauntlet and recovering from poison that almost destroyed his whole body, while taking two tension hormone shots in a single day, so saying that version of Luffy was anywhere near representative of 100% is simply a lie.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 15, 2013)

jayjay32 said:


> Everyone? It's simple math.
> 
> 
> Giving them 10 seconds, where each Strawhat uses a combination of 3 moves within that time frame and attacks simultaneously, there is no defense any opponent has that will protect them, even with haki.



Given they stand still, turn off intangibility, turn off haki barriers, sure...
Since thats obv not that case here, the strongest they can defeat is Marco or one admiral
yup I said it. SH Crew => 1 admiral


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 15, 2013)

It's not just the Straw Hats attacking an immobile target. It's a fight. The Straw Hats all stand together, and an opponent stands across from them, and then they fight.

Anything admiral-level or yonko-level stomps.

Let's even go through the fight, Straw Hats versus Kizaru.

Kizaru immediately stomps anyone that isn't the M3. They don't even have haki either, so they can't even touch Kizaru. Then it's Kizaru vs the M3, who don't have the firepower to kill him or even seriously injure him. Kizaru lasers them to death one by one, and if you're being generous, he does it with medium difficulty.

The end.


----------



## NO (Jul 15, 2013)

MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi said:


> It's not just the Straw Hats attacking an immobile target. It's a fight. The Straw Hats all stand together, and an opponent stands across from them, and then they fight.
> *
> Anything admiral-level or yonko-level stomps.*



And again, you can't prove it.


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, I can. Akainu defeated Jinbe and Ivankov with no difficulty, fighters who are more or less on the level of current Luffy and Zoro, maybe Sanji.

Kizaru was unscratched by a haki kick from Marco, a man who could solo the current M3.

Kuzan took a surprise haki-powered attack from Jozu and got...a bloody lip. He also survived getting bisento impaled by Whitebeard.

Any admiral rapes the Straw Hats, unless you think they can dish out more haki-coated damage than Marco, Jozu or Whitebeard.


----------



## ShadowReaper (Jul 15, 2013)

Still weaker than any of the admirals.


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2013)

If they fight Akainu, he literally throws a punch and 2/3 of the SHs die while the remaining 1/3 is ruthlessly hunted down and executed. 

Your argument is laughable and you have no validity backing up your statement while there's an entire manga against yours.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 15, 2013)

*SH Crew > Fujitora *


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 15, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> *SH Crew > Fujitora *



No proof for this. It's logical to assume that Fujitora is more or less equal with at least Kizaru or Aokiji, which makes him capable of stomping the M3 with low difficulty. The other SHs aren't even relevant because they have no haki, and even they did, they'd still get stomped.


----------



## Imagine (Jul 15, 2013)

The retardation in this thread.  They're not beating an admiral or yonkou.


----------



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> *SH Crew > Fujitora *



With only what we've seen, maybe.
With what we expect to see given his station, strongly doubt it.

----


I consider Doffy and Marco to be pretty close in overall power, and both just under Admirals, with Jozu and Vista just below them.

That's probably the level I would place "The Strawhat Crew", currently. I don't see them going higher.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 15, 2013)

Obviously they can't take down an admiral, so who is the strongest person they can take down together?


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 15, 2013)

The entire crew could probably take down Doflamingo if his marionette ability has a weakness or a way to get past it.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 15, 2013)

No Luffy and/or Law are defeating Doflamingo which is not the whole crew


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2013)

Marco is a stretch. Jozu maybe? Or Gura Gura Teach (hey, it's more plausible than a fucking Admiral)?


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 15, 2013)

Do you mean preskip Gura teach? Current SH crew would bltizrape him low diff if hes not serious, mid diff if hes serious and has knowledge
I think some people are too hung over the tiers and are stuck on the idea that Top tiers are invincible to everyone below them.


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2013)

True. If he's in IC, they can kill him before he gets serious. But BL Teach would be a much harder challenge IMO, considering he can just spam quake punches.


----------



## Lycka (Jul 15, 2013)

JayJay32 wtf?


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 15, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> Do you mean preskip Gura teach? Current SH crew would bltizrape him low diff if hes not serious, mid diff if hes serious and has knowledge
> I think some people are too hung over the tiers and are stuck on the idea that Top tiers are invincible to everyone below them.



One quake wipes out the weak and mid trios. Another quake takes out zoro and sanji. He can follow it up with a second and third if he's uncertain. And then he obliterates fruitless luffy with the yami yami no mi.

Unless the Straw Hats are bloodlusted and Teach is IC, they lose.


----------



## Lycka (Jul 15, 2013)

They could take down Jozu all together.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 15, 2013)

SH crew with one week prep > MF whitebeard ( you know how cheap one week could be) 
The prep time makes a huge diff here unfortunately the OP doesnt specify prep time and knowledge the opponents have


----------



## Tiger (Jul 15, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> No Luffy and/or Law are defeating Doflamingo which is not the whole crew



Strongly doubt that.

People seem to think that since Law is standing there opposing Doflamingo that he's his equal or something, and I really doubt that.

Law is buying time, opposing two people much more powerful than him, until his alliance can save the day in town...I've seen no indication, as a LAW FAN, that he is capable of taking down Doffy who casually boot-fucked Smoker- a man Law couldn't mess around with for very long.


----------



## Lycka (Jul 15, 2013)

MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi said:


> One quake wipes out the weak and mid trios. Another quake takes out zoro and sanji. He can follow it up with a second and third if he's uncertain. And then he obliterates fruitless luffy.



You too wtf? Luffy's endurance is canon worse than Zoro's as far as we know so FAR.


----------



## Lycka (Jul 15, 2013)

Law said:


> Strongly doubt that.
> 
> People seem to think that since Law is standing there opposing Doflamingo that he's his equal or something, and I really doubt that.
> 
> Law is buying time, opposing two people much more powerful than him, until his alliance can save the day in town...I've seen no indication, as a LAW FAN, that he is capable of taking down Doffy who casually boot-fucked Smoker- a man Law couldn't mess around with for very long.



Law didn't break a sweat beating Smoker, either. Law dominated that fight the whole time.


----------



## Green Monkey (Jul 15, 2013)

I think they could probably beat both Fuji and Kizaru. Luffy and Zoro alone could take Jozu mid diff. <3.


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 15, 2013)

OPtiers said:


> You too wtf? Luffy's endurance is canon worse than Zoro's as far as we know so FAR.



Luffy doesn't have bad durability like you make it seem so, Zoro's is just impossibly strong.
Luffy tanks a lot like Kizaru kicks and keeps going on. 
It can be assumed right now tht Zoro has better durability since Luffy has no post skip durability feats that put his higher than Zoros



OPtiers said:


> Law didn't break a sweat beating Smoker, either. Law dominated that fight the whole time.


Not really but Law would mid diff or even a bit less if he was bloodlusdted


----------



## trance (Jul 15, 2013)

Green Monkey said:


> I think they could probably beat both Fuji and Kizaru.<3.


----------



## Green Monkey (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## NO (Jul 16, 2013)

MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi, why did you make this thread if all you're going to do is disagree with everyone who has posted and give no proof with your claims? Proof isn't statements, it's a collection of evidence, which you haven't shown. I can save you the time, there is no evidence that proves the SH's competence against any admiral/yonkou post-skip. There is still so much timeskip potential for every SH.


----------



## RF (Jul 16, 2013)

jayjay32 said:


> MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi, why did you make this thread if all you're going to do is disagree with everyone who has posted and give no proof with your claims? Proof isn't statements, it's a collection of evidence, which you haven't shown. I can save you the time, there is no evidence that proves the SH's competence against any admiral/yonkou post-skip. There is still so much timeskip potential for every SH.



Luffy, the strongest Strawhat was portrayed in an equal light against Jinbe.

Luffy and Jinbe are therefore more or less on the same level.

We're talking about the same Jinbe that couldn't do _ANYTHING_ to a heavily wounded admiral. Ivankov, who is on the same level as them as well was tossed aside _like trash_ by Akainu.

Now think about this a bit.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 16, 2013)

jayjay32 said:


> And again, you can't prove it.



You mean besides the Admirals having much better feats then any Straw-hat, and a extension of that the Yonkou as they are on the same level as the Admirals as proven in the War. 


Kizaru, Or Aokiji, or Akainu can solo the Strawhatcrew. None of the straw-hats have the haki feats to suggest they can survive the Admirals Aoe attacks, nor do the strawhats have the haki feats to suggest they can hurt the admirals.

Keep in mind that only applies to the M3 as the rest of the crew are no more then glorified meat shields to the Pre-skip Admirals as they are not confirmed to have haki.

Come back when you actually have some evidence.


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 16, 2013)

The only Strawhats that can do anything against an admiral level opponent are the monster trio. Maybe Franky and Brook can do a little damage, but not much. Everyone else is useless. I'd say the strongest they can take down is Marco's level.

Come on Jayjay. Are you really going to use the "You can't prove I'm wrong, therefore I'm right" argument? You have no proof of your claims either, so what's your point?


----------



## Lycka (Jul 16, 2013)

actually after thinking about if for a while together they could beat pre-skip me.


----------



## Jungle (Jul 16, 2013)

Imagine said:


> The retardation in this thread.  They're not being an admiral or yonkou.



They're not *being* an admiral or yonkou? 

Of course they aren't being admirals! They're  pirates and I'm not really sure about Yonkou, but a whole crew can't be yonkou!



OPtiers said:


> actually after thinking about if for a while together they could beat pre-skip me.



They can beat pre-skip you? Obviously, who can't defeat OPtiers.

Guys, check it out:



			
				OPtiers said:
			
		

> it's been real O'Hara library users if your reading this and hated my threads, fuck you. You mindless lab rats.
> 
> if you liked my threads stay real mother fuckers.



This feat shows OPtiers may be one of the weakest characters in existence.


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 16, 2013)

I just don't see why some people think that the Straw Hats combined can defeat opponents that utterly fodderized high tiers like Jinbe and Ivankov and survived a quake punch from Whitebeard to the *back of the head*. The entire Straw Hats attacking the same spot at once most likely can't reach even small quake punch levels of damage. Marco's haki kick didn't even touch Kizaru, and Marco is a top tier world-class fighter. Kuzan, again, survived getting *impaled by the strongest man in the world*. If you think the Straw Hats can even touch him, you're delusional. It's going to take many New World arcs for just Luffy, Zoro and Sanji to be top Vice Admiral-level.


----------



## Purple Tiger (Jul 16, 2013)

An Admiral.


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 16, 2013)

Purple Tiger said:


> A Very Powerful Vice-Admiral.



Yeah, I can agree with that. The best Vice Admiral (not Garp) is probably around or just-below Jozu level. I don't see any of them really being top tiers, save for Garp.


----------



## tanman (Jul 16, 2013)

Doflamingo, I guess.


----------



## Green Monkey (Jul 16, 2013)

MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi said:


> I just don't see why some people think that the Straw Hats combined can defeat opponents that utterly fodderized high tiers like Jinbe and Ivankov and survived a quake punch from Whitebeard to the *back of the head*. *The entire Straw Hats attacking the same spot at once most likely can't reach even small quake punch levels of damage*. Marco's haki kick didn't even touch Kizaru, and Marco is a top tier world-class fighter. Kuzan, again, survived getting *impaled by the strongest man in the world*. If you think the Straw Hats can even touch him, you're delusional. It's going to take many New World arcs for just Luffy, Zoro and Sanji to be top Vice Admiral-level.



This is such a dumb statement....WHY? So WB hits 10x harder than all the strawhats combined? That is utterly nonsensical. There is no reason why ONE Elephant gun wouldn't equal a quake punch. 

Let me ask you this....do you honestly think one ranged Quake punch>Entei? If you do....i'll just stop posting. The extent to which you guys think top tiers exceed high tiers is ridiculous...they are not 20 times stronger, and you don't have to be that much stronger to rape your opponent....if you are 150% stronger than the guy your facing, it is going to be a shitstomp. The admirals are not Neo while high tiers are fodders shooting bullets. The admirals can't just slowmo through all of their attacks like it's nothing,


----------



## RF (Jul 16, 2013)

Whitebeard split an island with his quake. 

Elephant Gun doesn't even come close to that.


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2013)

Green Monkey said:


> This is such a dumb statement....WHY? So WB hits 10x harder than all the strawhats combined? That is utterly nonsensical. There is no reason why ONE Elephant gun wouldn't equal a quake punch. ,



Elephant Gun's best feat- knocking out the Kraken and Hody.

Quake punch's best feat- splitting an island in half and injuring an Admiral.

Now, do you honestly think Elephant Gun is equal to WB's quake punch?


----------



## tupadre97 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yami Teach, Vista. Thats about it.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'd say Jozu but I honestly believe the M3 could take him by themselves. Fujitora doesn't have the logia so the rest of the crew would actually have some use against him even if they don't have haki. Just give Franky the general and Chopper MP without a time limit.


----------



## macrie69 (Jul 18, 2013)

Current stawhats can take down Mihawk.


----------



## tanman (Jul 18, 2013)

Jozu has the tremendous feats of lifting that iceberg and tanking a blow from Mihawk that seemed stronger than the one that cut that iceberg. Doflamingo was clearly portrayed as on-level with that, to the same extent that Law is on level with Black Armaments Vergo.

My answer was Doflamingo, but I must say that's hard to believe given the Strawhats currents feats. Nobody outside the M3 having Haki was a major disappointment to me, and it would likely be the same to Doflamingo. Consider how easily Doflamingo can take down some vice admirals, all of which have Haki. Now I'm not saying every fight is about Haki, but it certainly will seem like it when you have an opponent who dismembers Oars Jr. and can control the bodily movement of someone with Jozu's Haki level in just a split second opening.

I've got to take back my statement giving them Doflamingo.
It would be significantly different if more Strawhats had armaments and they all had full knowledge, though.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 18, 2013)

Yes, I am very disappointed that Sai and Tashigi have Haki, but Robin and other Strawhats do not.


----------



## trance (Jul 18, 2013)

Lord Melkor said:


> Yes, I am very disappointed that *Sai* and Tashigi have Haki, but Robin and other Strawhats do not.



Boo's the one that has BH.


----------



## Quuon (Jul 18, 2013)

Posting in weekly Strawhats vs thread.


----------



## Kirin Thunderclap (Jul 18, 2013)

Probably Jozu.


----------



## Green Monkey (Jul 18, 2013)

Trance said:


> Elephant Gun's best feat- knocking out the Kraken and Hody.
> 
> Quake punch's best feat- splitting an island in half and injuring an Admiral.
> 
> Now, do you honestly think Elephant Gun is equal to WB's quake punch?



Fail logic...It should be rather obvious why this doesn't apply to someone with a brain...but from your replies to me, I can see why you might think your post makes some sort of point.

1st. You are using the one strongest Quake we have ever seen WB throw as the standard for his quakes. Elephant Gun easily outclasses most if not all of WB's ranged quake. I am not saying Elephant Gun is stronger than the strongest quake WB has ever thrown from what we've seen...when he was completely lusted, and his son had just died. 

2. Luffy hasn't met anyone since the TS that he could use his EG on that would satisfy your comparison....

3. EG would obviously injure an admiral if it hit them without their intangibility on.....Asgard Moria split an island (Im fairly sure MF is barely bigger than TB, if at all.)

What you're saying is WB's nonchalant basic attacks that take no effort are massively more powerful than Luffy and Ace's ultimate attacks....This would be rather illogical, unless you are someone who thinks a basic attack from Luffy end game is going to be stronger than EG.


----------



## trance (Jul 18, 2013)

Green Monkey said:


> Fail logic...It should be rather obvious why this doesn't apply to someone with a brain...but from your replies to me, I can see why you might think your post makes some sort of point.
> 
> 1st. You are using the one strongest Quake we have ever seen WB throw as the standard for his quakes. Elephant Gun easily outclasses most if not all of WB's ranged quake. I am not saying Elephant Gun is stronger than the strongest quake WB has ever thrown from what we've seen...when he was completely lusted, and his son had just died.
> 
> ...



Still wrong.

Even WB's *casual* quake punches far outclass Elephant Gun. 

1. 

2. 

3. 

Regarding your Moriah point. That was literally Moriah's *maximum.* WB's was bloodlusted but far more casual in comparison.

An Admiral would probably be sorta injured by Elephant Gun but just not to the same extent as WB's quake punch.


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 18, 2013)

Green Monkey said:


> Fail logic...It should be rather obvious why this doesn't apply to someone with a brain...but from your replies to me, I can see why you might think your post makes some sort of point.
> 
> 1st. You are using the one strongest Quake we have ever seen WB throw as the standard for his quakes. Elephant Gun easily outclasses most if not all of WB's ranged quake. I am not saying Elephant Gun is stronger than the strongest quake WB has ever thrown from what we've seen...when he was completely lusted, and his son had just died.
> 
> ...



Elephant Gun probably wouldn't do much to an admiral at this point. Luffy uses it nonchalantly. He even used it on monster Chopper, and it was stated that that was an unnecessary display of force. 

And yes, Whitebeard's basic quakes should do more damage than Luffy's Elephant Gun. If your comparing them with Elephant Gatling, the latter is definitely stronger, but it takes longer. Post-timeskip Luffy's jet pistol, which is pretty much his weakest worthwhile attack at this point, is much stronger than pre-timeskip Luffy's best attacks were, so it's not farfetched to think that Whitebeard's quakes are stronger than an Elephant Gun, which is NOT Luffy's ultimate attack. By feats and powerscaling, the quake punches are stronger.


----------



## tanman (Jul 18, 2013)

Green Monkey said:


> This would be rather illogical, unless you are someone who thinks a basic attack from Luffy end game is going to be stronger than EG.



I think that.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 19, 2013)

Luffy has the will of D, the spirit of ace and the bloodline of heros - He will defeat anyone if his serious
Zoro refuses to loose and is the student and successor of WSS
Sanji with the power to not get rape trained his legs in hell
Franky is the strongest Andriod on OP right now
Brook is immortal and controls the wind of the under world
Chopper is a fucken monster
Usop has Usoland haki capable of shaking the entire under world and defeated 50,000 fishman pirates
Robin & Nami is smoking hot and have big tits

Together, no one in OP is a match for them.


----------



## blueframe01 (Jul 19, 2013)

Someone at Marco's level who doesn't have regenerative ability. I wouldn't put an admiral there as they tend to have massive AOE attacks that could cripple the weaker members, and having intangibility would mean only 3 members could inflict any damage at all. I do think that a tag team between Luffy & Zoro should be more than enough to take one someone like Dofla. the whole crew? probably up to Marco.


----------



## Luis209 (Jul 20, 2013)

Doflamingo maybe.


----------



## Kid (Jul 20, 2013)

Seriously


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jul 20, 2013)

Such stupidity in this thread

Then again people jayjay and Green Monkey think Luffy is Admiral/Yonko level


----------



## Dunno (Jul 21, 2013)

blueframe01 said:


> Someone at Marco's level who doesn't have regenerative ability. I wouldn't put an admiral there as they tend to have massive AOE attacks that could cripple the weaker members, and having intangibility would mean only 3 members could inflict any damage at all. I do think that a tag team between Luffy & Zoro should be more than enough to take one someone like Dofla. the whole crew? probably up to Marco.



Pretty much this. Doesn't Ussop have Seastone handcuffs in his arsenal though? In that case they should be able to take down Marco as they could handcuff him while he's regenerating.


----------



## Captain Altintop (Jul 21, 2013)

They could beat a very upper high tier person like Doflamingo / Vista with extreme difficulty. 

If you pick Jozu (lowest top tier maybe), he'll beat the entire SH crew with mid-high diff.

An admiral should take this mid or rather mid-low diff.


----------



## Dunno (Jul 21, 2013)

Captain Altintop said:


> They could beat a very upper high tier person like Doflamingo / Vista with extreme difficulty.
> 
> If you pick Jozu (lowest top tier maybe), he'll beat the entire SH crew with mid-high diff.


 

Seriously, it isn't even funny anymore.


----------



## Etherborn (Jul 21, 2013)

They should be able to take down Jozu. They aren't _that_ far behind.


----------

